# feeding FF larvae-this worked pretty good



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I always thought feeding FF larvae as an occaisional treat was a good idea. I just always found it messy whether scraping the larvae off the sides of the FF container, or scooping out the media and trying to rinse it away leaving just the FF larvae.

So, I came up with this. I made up my regular media recipe but scooped it into small deli cups, sprinkled in some FFs, and covered it with a 16oz cup top.









After about a week when I first started seeing the larvae crawling up the sides I dumped out the FFs and replaced the top with a piece of needle point mesh. The mesh keeps the frogs from falling into the media and the holes in the mesh are big enough for the larve to crawl through. Easy pickings for the frogs.









This could also double as a vacation feeder. What every larvae doesn't crawl out or the frogs don't eat will turn into FFs in another week.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

I LOOOOVE POSTS LIKE THIS!

That's such a perfect and innovative idea. Great post THANK YOU for sharing, I'll be using this method.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Fabulous idea and great photos. Thanks so much!


----------



## --Mark-- (Nov 25, 2014)

How does supplementation work with this? Great idea though! I'll probably use this at some point!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

--Mark-- said:


> How does supplementation work with this? Great idea though! I'll probably use this at some point!


It doesn't. Some feeders, like springtails and isopods, are not easy to supplement and there is not a reliable way to do so. This is not really a bad thing, it just makes feeding adult fruit flies all that much more important. I really like feeding out larvae, but don't get too carried away with it! They are much more fattening than the adults and obesity could become an issue if they are used more often than as an occasional treat.

Thanks for digging up this thread. I actually don't remember this one and Gary's idea is pretty good!

John


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

FroggyKnight said:


> It doesn't. Some feeders, like springtails and isopods, are not easy to supplement and there is not a reliable way to do so. This is not really a bad thing, it just makes feeding adult fruit flies all that much more important. I really like feeding out larvae, but don't get too carried away with it! They are much more fattening than the adults and obesity could become an issue if they are used more often than as an occasional treat.


YEP...................what he said 



FroggyKnight said:


> Thanks for digging up this thread. I actually don't remember this one and Gary's idea is pretty good!


But c'mon....................just "pretty good"


----------



## --Mark-- (Nov 25, 2014)

This thread should be made a sticky. Keep it up the top!


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been scraping and digging for years geez why didn't I see this earlier lol thanks for this!


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Crap! Just took the wife to Michaels an hour ago, and now I see this....

Great Idea!!!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

--Mark-- said:


> This thread should be made a sticky. Keep it up the top!


It is now a sticky in the feeding section. If you ever think something should be a sticky just pm a mod and they will look into it and see if it is worth it. 
Never hurts to ask.


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

--Mark-- said:


> This thread should be made a sticky. Keep it up the top!


i agree with mark this is a great idea!! should be made a sticky!


----------



## srod (Aug 2, 2014)

I just created a vacation feeder post and realized i have the same idea except i like Gary's better. Looks promising to me


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

I like this idea can baby frogs eat this !


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Omg! This does wonders for my little Variabilis! Ocassionally they enjoy this as a treat. And boy, do they go crazy when I put it in! Thanks for the idea!

-Drew


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I had wondered whether the smaller frogs would eat the larvae...wonder if the Vanzos would.....at the very least there would be a sudden burst of FFs!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Judy S said:


> I had wondered whether the smaller frogs would eat the larvae...wonder if the Vanzos would.....at the very least there would be a sudden burst of FFs!


 Hi Judy, I'm sure that your Vanzos would appreciate them from time to time. I'll tell ya, my southern variabilis love them! I've only feed them on several occasions, but my basti's also cherish them as well!

-Drew


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been doing some composting fruit scraps in my tanks and this lets the same thing happen. It's great. I've debated using 6oz deli cups with media to do this as well. Just like this post but the culture lids would actually snap on when I have flies in, I'm prone to knock things over. 

-Andrew


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

srod said:


> I just created a vacation feeder post and realized i have the same idea except i like Gary's better. Looks promising to me


I agree-- Gary's needlepoint mesh cups look marketable. 
As to the vacation feeder idea-- I peel the fabric from several holes of my ff lids. Pick cultures that will start producing flies in a day or so; place culture with holes in lids in tank; go on vacation. The flies( and larvae) will crawl out at their own risk over the week I'm away. Frogs apparently like it as I find poop all over the top of the container. Be careful of very small frogs as some can get in through the lid holes.


----------



## RobG71 (Apr 24, 2013)

Great idea....


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice write up


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice idea, but arent there any chances those larvae can harm the frogs? They have pretty nasty teeth...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Frogs teeth are nastier.


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> Frogs teeth are nastier.


Frogs swallow their prey alive, soo having a meal with a larvae with such teeths could result in getting bitten from inside before the larvae suffocates? 

When i am out of crickets and have to feed my tree frogs with larvae i always smash the larvae head before i give it to the frogs to prevent such injuries... it might be impossible and me being silly in my extra cautiousness. Thats why i ask so someone more educated & experienced can clear that out for me if such a risk actually exists.


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Great idea

Roger


----------

